# Heterotopic ossification removal



## NorthstarCoder

Trying to code removal of a heterotopic ossification on the greater trochanter. I'm planning on using 726.91 for a dx but unsure what CPT to use.  Would this fall under an unspecified code(such as 27299) or is there a specific code for this? The descriptions for the other osteotomy codes don't seem to describe what was done, which was simply dissection down to the greater trochanter and excision of the heterotopic spike with an osteotome.


Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## Bella Cullen

Look at codes 27070-27071.


----------



## Geraldine K Irwin

*Hetertropic ossifications*

I agree with the CPT range but would suggest you consider 728.13 as a possible dx.  Jeri


----------



## Dgiannetto

NorthstarCoder said:


> Trying to code removal of a heterotopic ossification on the greater trochanter. I'm planning on using 726.91 for a dx but unsure what CPT to use.  Would this fall under an unspecified code(such as 27299) or is there a specific code for this? The descriptions for the other osteotomy codes don't seem to describe what was done, which was simply dissection down to the greater trochanter and excision of the heterotopic spike with an osteotome.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated!



Unless the documentation says "partial"., I would start in the 27065 code range for this one.


----------



## AlanPechacek

In the grand scheme of things, Heterotopic Bone formation is usually the result of previous injury/trauma, which includes surgical procedures (which are a form of trauma to the tissues).  As for the hip, the bone formation is usually within the hip muscles that attach to the Greater Trochanter (Gluteals/Abductors).  The surgical procedure for its removal is the excision of the boney mass from that muscle.  It is not a procedure on the trochanter itself.  Therefore, for the CPT Code, there is none that describes this procedure exactly.  I would recommend 27299:  Unlisted Procedure for the hip, and pair it with 27045/8:  Excision of Tumor, Soft Tissue of the Hip, Intramuscular, 5 cm +/- for the final digit.  The other codes mentioned by others imply surgery being done to the trochanter itself, which this is not.
     The Diagnosis Code mentioned is an ICD-9 code, not ICD-10.  I don't know how you are going to get away with an ICD-9 Code at this time.  I would look at M61.45 _:  "Other" ossification of muscle.

Respectfully submitted, Alan Pechacek, M.D.
icd10orthocoder.com


----------

